# I DID IT!



## Roostor (Jul 17, 2006)

I finally did it....some of you know that I have been shopping for a DSLR for several months...for some reason, my search narrowed down to the Nikon's; I think due mostly from allot of the opinions posted by the 2cool family here. It's been a mighty long time since I have delved into photography (25yrs +) so I know I have lots of catching up to do.....actually a whole new world!

I purchased a Nikon D-40 with the 18-55 lens, the 55-200 VR lens, and the speedlight SB-600. I wanted to flash to have the ability for bounce lighting and I think the SB600 may have been a bit of overkill, as it seems like it has as many bells and whistles as the camera...I will admit, I didn't educate myself on flashes as much as cameras.

The store I purchased it at (Wolfe Camera) has classes occasionally....have any of you been, and if so your opinion? 

Also what are your opinions in regards to tri-pods, the best for the money and the ones to stay away from in your opinion? Looking at a full size vs the table top.


----------



## fishingnotcatching (May 30, 2007)

Congrats!! By the way, there is no such thing as overkill on a flash. If they had one that would lite up the far wall of the grand canyon, I'd probably buy it. 

As far as tripods go, hit a camera store that has a bunch in stock, and try which ones you like. if the tele you have is anything like the canon tele, your going to want something pretty beefy due to the weight. I'd recommend a ball head, but there are some (not many) that like the pan and tilt. I wouldn't get a "tabletop". I think Houston camera exchange has quite a few models in stock. Fry's has a bunch but they're pretty much all trash.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Congrats on the new camera system. The SB-600 is not overkill. I would strongly suggest doing some good research on tripods and heads before you buy. Don't buy anything from wal-mart, best buy, etc. Go to Houston Camera Exchange and get someone to show you what they have in stock and explain them to you. The biggest mistake a lot of people make when starting out is buying a flimsy tripod that doesn't work. Choosing a head is another story. I would also suggest a ballhead.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Great choice. Lot of versatility there. I was in about the exact same position as you 2 years ago when I got my D50. Had just sold a boat and was bored so I picked up an old hobby from the past. I stopped film photography when I was in college (second time) and just couldn't afford the processing. When you're living on instant mac&cheese and iced tea, it's hard to justify processing for several rolls of film. That was exactly 25 years ago.. Digital has opened a whole new way to kill a little spare time for me.

That 18-55 is one of my favorite close-up lenses when coupled to a nikon 3t or 4t close-up adapter.

exampls here: http://www.pbase.com/arlon/1855_kit_lens_macro


----------



## Roostor (Jul 17, 2006)

Wow...Thanks for the responses.....and I will be checking out those tripods. I did look at some in Wolfe Camera...but really didn't see but 1 that I was impressed with. I liked the telescopic leg adjustment on it as it was the round, friction twist type, vs the others had more of a latch handle type. I never even looked at the head, other than one did have a "level bubble" on it.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

When at HCE, Contact a friend of mine, Joe Strange (he will be in the HPD uniform) Great guy and very informative. Congrats on the new camera.


----------



## samurai_ag (Mar 31, 2008)

it is very important to think long and hard about what kind of photography you want to practice most...I'm a big macro guy so I bought one that would get my inches off the ground but you sacrifice some stability for that...definitely research before buying...photography is just like a chain...if you have a great camera ..great lens...and a flimsy tripod...then you just created a weak link and that will drive you crazy everytime you think oh that is going to be a great shot and then all you get is blur...also at Houston Camera Exchange you will find reasonably priced remote releases...buy one...!!


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

a wireless remote release is what i chose - and it's paid off. i happened to have several family get togethers where my tripod and the wireless remote shutter came in mighty handy.

as for a tripod... look at what you can afford and see the range that you can get for that price. then look at the next price bracket up, you might be able to afford something slightly better and closer to your needs. my tripod is sturdy, i can use it on uneven rocky bases or hillsides, and i can use it in sand. those things were part of my 'must be able to achieve' list. i have two adjustments on each leg, two or three 'levels' to ensure the camera is level. what i couldn't afford is the 'ball head', but there's tons of Texan ingenuity in this forum and i've drawn up a little basic plan for something that will get me the next step without having to fork out a whole lot of money.

i found it very useful to just go and chat with the guys in several different photography shops. they know the ins and outs of what cameras and camera gear can do. they use the equipment. go at a time that's not busy in the shop and they'll happily spend an hour or two showing you different things and techniques. (i'm assuming that this helpfulness exists in Texas as it does here in kiwiland.)

i guess... continue to determine what you don't like and don't require in the way of a tripod, and that'll help you confirm what you do need. 

congratulations on your purchase. i hope you have many hours of enjoyment with it. i can't wait to see some photos. 

rosesm


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Congrats on the new camera purchase! The Nikon D40 is a excellent camera for the price. The SB-600 is a good flash as well.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Your going to have so much fun. I can't wait to see your progress. Any questions you may have here will be answered by many great people. It may not be the same answer being that everyone has there own opinion. So like me I get my answers on the most popular vote.

This is my set up. Now first of all its a heavy older tripod that I found for 120.00 at a camera repair store in Webster.
They have a few good tripods over there. Houston Camera Exchange now has the best assortment. They are located on Richmond close to the Galleria area. Its like walking into a candy store over there. I've been wanting to get back in there and find some older Nikon lenses.

This is a good sturdy Bogen #3221 made by Manfrotto.
This is great for Moon shots or in the back yard shooting at the birds or whatever.
I still want a ballhead for it. The guy I bought it from didn't have any in stock so I got what he had for a next day outing at BBSP.
I want a good sturdy Monopod. I bought one at Wolf and its wimpy. But nice and light. I just have to be careful with it. My camera gets real heavy with some of the glass I own.
So I also don't suggest Wolf Camera for tripods. Glad you waited on that.

This is mine:


----------



## Roostor (Jul 17, 2006)

stargazer said:


> When at HCE, Contact a friend of mine, Joe Strange (he will be in the HPD uniform) Great guy and very informative. Congrats on the new camera.


I sure will....Thanks for the contact!



samurai_ag said:


> it is very important to think long and hard about what kind of photography you want to practice most...I'm a big macro guy so I bought one that would get my inches off the ground but you sacrifice some stability for that...definitely research before buying...photography is just like a chain...if you have a great camera ..great lens...and a flimsy tripod...then you just created a weak link and that will drive you crazy everytime you think oh that is going to be a great shot and then all you get is blur...also at Houston Camera Exchange you will find reasonably priced remote releases...buy one...!!


Thanks...I never even thought about a release...will be sure to get that too...



Koru said:


> a wireless remote release is what i chose - and it's paid off. i happened to have several family get togethers where my tripod and the wireless remote shutter came in mighty handy.
> 
> as for a tripod... look at what you can afford and see the range that you can get for that price. then look at the next price bracket up, you might be able to afford something slightly better and closer to your needs. my tripod is sturdy, i can use it on uneven rocky bases or hillsides, and i can use it in sand. those things were part of my 'must be able to achieve' list. i have two adjustments on each leg, two or three 'levels' to ensure the camera is level. what i couldn't afford is the 'ball head', but there's tons of Texan ingenuity in this forum and i've drawn up a little basic plan for something that will get me the next step without having to fork out a whole lot of money.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, and I will certainly consider it all.



Donnie Hayden said:


> Congrats on the new camera purchase! The Nikon D40 is a excellent camera for the price. The SB-600 is a good flash as well.


You gave me some good info before Donnie, thanks



sandybottom said:


> Your going to have so much fun. I can't wait to see your progress. Any questions you may have here will be answered by many great people. It may not be the same answer being that everyone has there own opinion. So like me I get my answers on the most popular vote.
> 
> This is my set up. Now first of all its a heavy older tripod that I found for 120.00 at a camera repair store in Webster.
> They have a few good tripods over there. Houston Camera Exchange now has the best assortment. They are located on Richmond close to the Galleria area. Its like walking into a candy store over there. I've been wanting to get back in there and find some older Nikon lenses.
> ...


Some really good info there, and a great shot of your camera and tripod...I do appreciate ALL the good info and I look foward to getting reviewed and critiqued by our 2cool family....y'all are some great photographers.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh yeah, I forgot. I post on so many forums and so many different topics that I forget sometimes lol. 

Nice tripod Sandy.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

You will love that camera, those lenses, and the flash. I started out with the exact kit and had wonderful results with it. It is really a nice entry into digital photography and the price is exceptional compared to the quality of the products. Congratulations.


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

congrats on your new glass. I keep telling myself one of these days I am going to get a lens like that. Cant wait to see the photos you post.


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

OOPS... I got your post crossed up with the Christmas in July post, but Congrats on getting back into photography. I just recently got back into it too within the last year or so. Been out of it since 85 or 86. I know you will have a blast with your new camera.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

feel your excitement


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

I bought this one. SunPak 757... because it supports 15 lbs...( bigger than I need)...and...the middle section pulls out to become a very sturdy mono-pod. regards, Rich

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?ci=0&sb=ps&pn=1&sq=desc&InitialSearch=yes&O=jsp%2Fworkaround.jsp&A=search&Q=*&bhs=t&shs=sunpak+757&sb=ps&pn=1&sq=desc&InitialSearch=yes&O=jsp%2Fworkaround.jsp&A=search&Q=*&bhs=t&Go.x=17&Go.y=11


----------



## Roostor (Jul 17, 2006)

I will have to check it out, that looks like a really good tripod and the price won't break my bank. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Rooster...I believe that the Sunpak 757 comes in a couple of different configurations.... depending on the head. The base is the same on each. I use a mono-pod more than a tripod. So, it works for me to only bring one rig and yet have both units available. Rich


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

If you are looking for a monopod, I would suggest the Bogen 679B. There are several configurations to choose from. I have the basic model with tilt head.

I have used this pod with my Canon 40D and Sigma 120-300 f/2.8 (6# for the lens alone) which comes to about 10-11 lbs total weight. Add a pound or two for a flash and call it even 12#.

Football, softball, soccer, you name it, I have shot it this year - over 20,000 shots and not one inkling of a problem out of the pod. Best $80 bucks I have spent.

I can't offer a suggestion for a tripod. Mine works great but is heavier than I like and tough to tote around on a hike.

Good lcuk.
MIke


----------

